# Velomax/Easton Ascent Spokes



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Anyone interested in some spare front and rear spokes for velomax ascent comp wheels? I had the wheels on one of my previous bikes (about 4/5 years ago) and just came across the spokes.
They're the ones that are threaded an both ends. Spokes are black- I think there are 4 or 5 rear and 2 front (or vice versa).
I'm looking to give these away as I have absolutely NO use for them!


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

I just got a pair of Easton Circuits, silver spokes but I don't know if there is any other difference other than finish. If they'll fit I'd be happy to take them off your hands for spares. 

So how did you like the Easton (formerly Velomax) wheels?


----------



## SHVentus (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a pair of the Velomax Ascents, and love them.


----------

